

Ask HN: Node.js text editor source code - fingerprinter

Atom was just released (sorta, no code for the core), LightTable is our there (but code is ClojureScript) and it seems there are quite a few browser based Node&#x2F;JS editors.<p>What I was hoping to find is some source to a cross platform Node&#x2F;V8&#x2F;Chromium based editor for learning purposes. I can&#x27;t seem to find any code via google&#x2F;github&#x2F;bitbucket and was wondering if someone might be able to point me in the right direction.<p>In case it matters, I wanted to learn a bit more about node for applications and possibly write novel writing software (ala Scrivener) in this manner. I am writing my first novel and find the options outside Scrivener to be pretty lacking. And to make it worse, Scrivener is only available on Ubuntu via Wine, which ideal for me.
======
filipedeschamps
Brackets.io [http://brackets.io/](http://brackets.io/)

------
jmorgan84
I am using Cloud9 [https://c9.io](https://c9.io) for Node.js and they are the
people behind Ace which is the editor that cloud 9 uses. You can check out Ace
on GitHub here:
[https://github.com/ajaxorg/ace/](https://github.com/ajaxorg/ace/) or here
[http://ace.c9.io/](http://ace.c9.io/)

------
malandrew
Not node.js specific really, but the Ace editor and CodeMirror are both
JavaScript-based code editing tools that work in the browser and would be
embeddable in more feature rich editor.

